# Where to get cheap ptex???



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

just bought some myself off amazon.ca
RC products; they only had black p-tex
very affordable and free shipping


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You gonna save yourself $.50 so you can pay $8 for shipping? Do you need 300? Just support your local shop Barney.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> You gonna save yourself $.50 so you can pay $8 for shipping? Do you need 300? Just support your local shop Barney.


Exactly!!! I've been waiting for someone to point that out so It's not looking like a personal vendetta or some shit. This is another Troll! It's DC, Supertramp, whatever newest Profile he's snuck past again.

Aside from his username? ("….Not that there's anything wrong with That!"  )

Go look at his post history. "He's *such* a newb" He can't decide, and needs our opinions on a used board,.. (one _WAY_ too big for his stated weight & specs and giving a pretty ridiculous reason for thinking about upsizing _that_ much, btw!) Then, He just can't find a review for the board,.. He needs our help to figure out how to get a cheap _Scraper?????_ Really?

Then,.. Magically, He's _sooo_ interwebz & snowboard savy, he snake's that deck out from under TT,.. ? Suddenly He knows _all_ about this 4+ year old used deck's tech? So much so as to try and bait me on it,…? Not to mention _NOW_, he's such a "*Master Board base repair specialist,… ?* He apparently needs to save 8₵ apiece on a shit pile of bulk P-tex????

*….Oh *and he was soo clueless & in need of our help, he couldn't find the Ride Kink reviews that showed up with my half assed google search? But he's checked out the _VERY_ Technically oriented, very specialized repair specific site like Tongar etc. Hell,.. I only learned of those sites last year! (…and forgot about them until they were mentioned again!!)

This guy is *ALL* over the place with his stated snowboard knowledge & experience! I don't buy it!

Troll!!!! DC / AKA STramp, whatever! I call troll! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap: If I'm wrong? Fine! But I bet I'm not! This guy just smells "Fishy!!! (Probably the Toyota still! …any takers??)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps, do you have a day job?
If you do, does your employer know you spend a lot of time writing long, detailed threads on a snowboard forum?

I mean, I like your enthusiasm, but it's a little, um, unbridled.

Maybe you need to get out a bit more in the off season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Maybe you need to get out a bit more in the off season.


If you've been paying attention, the poor dude's back is all kinds of fucked up and he can't really do much to get out right now.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The agaysnowmo investigation is Chomp's only reason for waking up every morning


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^This!^

Been flat on my back for 5+ weeks now waiting on surgery. Since DC's been spotted again, causing his annoying, particular brand of trouble lately,.. I'm passing the time by playing "D'ere's DC!" (...my little version of "Where's Waldo?") this guy gaysnowmo? He just don't smell right! :dunno:

Hey,.. At least GD's not bustin' my chops for my spelling 'n grammar!


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

hightyme said:


> just bought some myself off amazon.ca
> RC products; they only had black p-tex
> very affordable and free shipping


Thanks! Could you give me the link?:dunno:


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ^This!^
> 
> Been flat on my back for 5+ weeks now waiting on surgery. Since DC's been spotted again, causing his annoying, particular brand of trouble lately,.. I'm passing the time by playing "D'ere's DC!" (...my little version of "Where's Waldo?") this guy gaysnowmo? He just don't smell right! :dunno:
> 
> Hey,.. At least GD's not bustin' my chops for my spelling 'n grammar!


I just started on this forum and I already regret it. I came here for advice and now you won't stop bellyaching about some troll. SHUT UP.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> I just started on this forum and I already regret it. I came here for advice and now you won't stop bellyaching about some troll. SHUT UP.


Luv u 2 DC! xoxoxo! :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey,.. At least GD's not bustin' my chops for my spelling 'n grammar!


I was unaware of your back problems. :thumbsdown:
Sorry, and best wishes for the surgery.

And I'm flattered you remember my "Grammar/Spelling Police" role on this forum.
It *literally* brought a tear to my eye.
No, not *literally*.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I was unaware of your back problems. :thumbsdown:
> Sorry, and best wishes for the surgery.
> 
> And I'm flattered you remember my "Grammar/Spelling Police" role on this forum.
> ...


_...figuratively_ tho, no doubt!!  :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> I just started on this forum and I already regret it. I came here for advice and now you won't stop bellyaching about some troll. SHUT UP.


If I'm wrong about you? I will apologize. I have been wrong before. (..but not often! Not about DC!)

So you tell me! Address the issues I outlined. Are you _such_ a clueless newb ...not an insult btw! I and everyone else here was a clueless newb at some point! (...well, maybe not BA, but the rest of us? Absolutely!)

So,.. Are you so newb you need your dick held to pick a board, get a scraper, find a simple review or Amazon.com link?? Are you? You can't seem to do do math well enough to see that $2 a stick for P-tex at your local shop is better than 50¢ a stick for a dozen plus shipping???

Or do you have a genuine need for _that_ much P-tex? Are you repairing that many boards? If so? How is it You know enough to do a rather involved P-tex repair to the base of your board, but you're mystified and asking how to go about fixing a couple of little top sheet chips?? 

See what I mean? Your questions don't gel with the things you claim as reasons for being here! We've had plenty of annoying, clueless, "over enthusiastic" newbs join, post n stick around after a bit of schooling. (...again, _MYSELF_ included!) 

Here's the 411!! If you are a genuine newb member? You are _*more*_ than welcome here. By me as well as others. No animosity towards you whatsoever. And if I am wrong, I will gladly & humbly apologize! But,.. You will need to grow a bit thicker skin if you want to fit in here. 

*If* however, you are who I suspect you might b? Well, we spend far too much time genuinely trying to help and answer questions when the troll is _only_ interested in wasting that time and offer of help on inane, irrelevant, and stupid shit. Only hoping to stir up a bunch of trouble. WE HATE THAT!!! 

So _YOU SHUT UP!!!_ Lol! :laugh:


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> If I'm wrong about you? I will apologize. I have been wrong before. (..but not often! Not about DC!)
> 
> So you tell me! Address the issues I outlined. Are you _such_ a clueless newb ...not an insult btw! I and everyone else here was a clueless newb at some point! (...well, maybe not BA, but the rest of us? Absolutely!)
> 
> ...


I do indeed have a genuine requirement for ptex as I was spring riding @ grouse and the snow there sucked at the time and branches and a shitload of other crap was peering out from under the snow as well. And I've said to myself time and time again "the gouges are just cosmetic, won't affect my riding" but fact of the matter is they do. I'm dealing with core shots touching the edge, major gouges,etc. And I have gotten my board repaired at a shop for 15 dollars every time at a shop and I realized it just wasn't worth the money! Thus I inferred I could do it by myself. I'm new to this kind of stuff and all I wanted was some cheap ptex for base repair. My shop even said it would cost extra because my base was scratched to a very high extent. So now, chomps, I applaud you for providing a false perspective on my issues.:eusa_clap::eusa_clap: *I am not a troll.*


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

honestly dude a single stick will last u quite a while, and if you indeed need more, buy a 2nd. i guarantee u wont need any more than 3. $6, BOOM! not breaking the bank there bud...

chomps im not gonna lie, i do find ur posts very long and boring majority of the time, although you do eventually get the point across and have a lot of advice to offer. not picking on u or anything, just saying u should ease up a bit..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> honestly dude a single stick will last u quite a while, and if you indeed need more, buy a 2nd. i guarantee u wont need any more than 3. $6, BOOM! not breaking the bank there bud...
> 
> chomps im not gonna lie, i do find ur posts very long and boring majority of the time, although you do eventually get the point across and have a lot of advice to offer. not picking on u or anything, just saying u should ease up a bit..


It's tough being laid up with a back injury. I can't blame him for having a short fuse towards stupidity.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ever since i joined ive found a lot of his posts unnecessary verbal diarrhea, not just the last 5 weeks. but i do applaud his enthusiasm for the sport and love his passion for snowboarding. always willing to put in a few words of advice no matter the topic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

agaysnowmo said:


> I do indeed have a genuine requirement for ptex as I was spring riding @ grouse and the snow there sucked at the time and branches and a shitload of other crap was peering out from under the snow as well. And I've said to myself time and time again "the gouges are just cosmetic, won't affect my riding" but fact of the matter is they do. I'm dealing with core shots touching the edge, major gouges,etc. And I have gotten my board repaired at a shop for 15 dollars every time at a shop and I realized it just wasn't worth the money! Thus I inferred I could do it by myself. I'm new to this kind of stuff and all I wanted was some cheap ptex for base repair. My shop even said it would cost extra because my base was scratched to a very high extent. So now, chomps, I applaud you for providing a false perspective on my issues.:eusa_clap::eusa_clap: *I am not a troll.*


You in Vancouver?
Go to Sports Junkies.... they have ptex. Cheap. 
Actually..... everyone has cheap ptex so don't stress over who has the best price. Find whoever has it closest and hassle-free-est for you. 

If you have "a lot" of gouges, including core shots.... take it to a shop.

If you have a few shallow-ish dents, buy ptex and a metal scraper and give it a try. ~$3 of ptex and a ~$15 metal scraper will last you for years. Your first repairs will be shit, but at least you learn.

Yeah this season '14-15 is a BAAAD one to buy used boards hehehehehhe


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> You in Vancouver?
> Go to Sports Junkies.... they have ptex. Cheap.
> Actually..... everyone has cheap ptex so don't stress over who has the best price. Find whoever has it closest and hassle-free-est for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm probably just gonna go to sports junkies this weekend (I do live in vancouver). The boardroom sells the black candles for 2 bucks. I ordered this special ptex that bonds better to the metal edges for gouges near the edge.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> You in Vancouver?
> Go to Sports Junkies.... they have ptex. Cheap.
> Actually..... everyone has cheap ptex so don't stress over who has the best price. Find whoever has it closest and hassle-free-est for you.
> 
> ...


I'll check 'em out this weekend but are you sure they still have any ptex in stock?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

agaysnowmo said:


> I'll check 'em out this weekend but are you sure they still have any ptex in stock?


Hey DC, what up Dawg??

Haha, ya it's you ya little fucker.

I can tell.


TT


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Hey DC, what up Dawg??
> 
> Haha, ya it's you ya little fucker.
> 
> ...


You think you're suddenly a genius because you think i'm some douchebag DC or whatever? Well stop wasting your time and find another poor beginner on this forum to shit on. This whole time I've been trying to find good advice on tuning and stuff and all I've received were accusations of pricks like you calling me DC (whoever the hell that is). There were only some nice people who actually provided good guidance. And just because you're cheap and collect boards doesn't mean you can crap on anybody else who does, hungry-hungry-hypocrite. Shut up timmyretard.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> You think you're suddenly a genius because you think i'm some douchebag DC or whatever? Well stop wasting your time and find another poor beginner on this forum to shit on. This whole time I've been trying to find good advice on tuning and stuff and all I've received were accusations of pricks like you calling me DC (whoever the hell that is). There were only some nice people who actually provided good guidance. And just because you're cheap and collect boards doesn't mean you can crap on anybody else who does, hungry-hungry-hypocrite. Shut up timmyretard.


Yup! DC! No doubt. That's your patented responce! Everytime! Get a new schtick and fuck off!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> You think you're suddenly a genius because you think i'm some douchebag DC or whatever? Well stop wasting your time and find another poor beginner on this forum to shit on. *This whole time I've been trying to find good advice on tuning and stuff and all I've received were accusations of pricks like you calling me DC (whoever the hell that is)*. There were only some nice people who actually provided good guidance. And just because you're cheap and collect boards doesn't mean you can crap on anybody else who does, hungry-hungry-hypocrite. Shut up timmyretard.


No! You haven't. CALL THE FUCKING PLACE *YOURSELF* AND SEE IF IT'S IN STOCK YOU RETARD! You haven't asked for ANY tuning advice! You've only been asking stupid, fucking inane questions. 

You claim you've ridden your deck into the ground taking "core shots" n whatever. You've claimed to have "screwed your top sheet" on rails and chipped it! So Newb, you supposedly ride well enough to hit the park and rails, to shred and core shot the base of your deck on gnarly terrain,.. So much so you've needed multiple shop repairs. 

SO supposedly you've been riding long enough that you have destroyed your board(s) and have been to the shops multiple times, you've been around, involved in snowboarding long enough to do all that,.. You can grind rails and survive taking your stick over rocky terrain,.. But you apparently need someone to hold your DICK to figure out even the _simplest_ tasks for anything else! _Like shopping and math_! 

Even if you weren't DC,.. (You are!) Not a lot of tolerance for that kind of helplessness around here. Learn how to google and let go of mommy's hand there sweet cheeks!

_As for your comments to TT? _ You really are such a clueless douchebag! That dude has soooo much cred around here for hooking people up!! You couldn't even hope for a rep & credibility like his in your wet dreams. So fuck off DC!!!



Oh,.. And Steezus? What can I say? Im a story teller! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> No! You haven't. CALL THE FUCKING PLACE *YOURSELF* AND SEE IF IT'S IN STOCK YOU RETARD! You haven't asked for ANY tuning advice! You've only been asking stupid, fucking inane questions.
> 
> You claim you've ridden your deck into the ground taking "core shots" n whatever. You've claimed to have "screwed your top sheet" on rails and chipped it! So Newb, you supposedly ride well enough to hit the park and rails, to shred and core shot the base of your deck on gnarly terrain,.. So much so you've needed multiple shop repairs.
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Definitely one of your better rants there chomps!!!

And no spelling/grammar mistakes!!!:thumbsup:
:eusa_clap: :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Definitely one of your better rants there chomps!!!
> 
> And no spelling/grammar mistakes!!!:thumbsup:
> :eusa_clap: :laugh:


:laugh: :eusa_clap: :laugh:
LOL


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

agaysnowmo said:


> I'll check 'em out this weekend but are you sure they still have any ptex in stock?


Nope, i'm not sure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

agaysnowmo said:


> You think you're suddenly a genius because you think i'm some douchebag DC or whatever? Well stop wasting your time and find another poor beginner on this forum to shit on. This whole time I've been trying to find good advice on tuning and stuff and all I've received were accusations of pricks like you calling me DC (whoever the hell that is). There were only some nice people who actually provided good guidance. And just because you're cheap and collect boards doesn't mean you can crap on anybody else who does, hungry-hungry-hypocrite. Shut up timmyretard.


are you partly retarded:dunno:

I never said DC was a douche bag. 

I offered to hook you up with the cheapest seasons passes in the land you retard.

I don't collect boards, I help other people collect boards.
I just happen to have magical powers, I choose to use them for good.



TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Can we lift the yoga pant ban yet?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> are you *fully* retarded:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

10char


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

this is my first summer on this board (read: forum) and I have to say it does NOT disappoint :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> this is my first summer on this board (read: forum) and I have to say it does NOT disappoint :laugh:


Oh well,.. Then you missed the very best of DC's nonsense! Last spring n summer, He was actually pretty entertaining with some of his outrageous BS. (...or at least the responses he received for it were anyway!). Now? This is just his tired old, lame attempts to weasel into the forum in a less overtly obnoxious manner. (...Poor little clueless noob bein' picked on by the big bad forum meanies!) 

Otherwise he's usually identified and shit canned as soon as it's been verified. Look at Supertramp,.. He was identified as DC & gone within a few days! This time, he's just trying to hang on to the account a little longer! Don't worry! He can't hold his mud for long. He usually gets so excited he blows his wad in a tantrum of expletives, proclaiming himself as King of the Trolls!

It's gettin' old actually! :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Now? This is just his tired old, lame attempts to weasel into the forum in a less overtly obnoxious manner.


Actually I don't think this new poster is the same guy... Just a little clueless is all.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Can we lift the yoga pant ban yet?


Does that work for ya?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Does that work for ya?


Now *THAT's* the way to sell a snowboard!!!! :tongue4:


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh well,.. Then you missed the very best of DC's nonsense! Last spring n summer, He was actually pretty entertaining with some of his outrageous BS. (...or at least the responses he received for it were anyway!). Now? This is just his tired old, lame attempts to weasel into the forum in a less overtly obnoxious manner. (...Poor little clueless noob bein' picked on by the big bad forum meanies!)
> 
> Otherwise he's usually identified and shit canned as soon as it's been verified. Look at Supertramp,.. He was identified as DC & gone within a few days! This time, he's just trying to hang on to the account a little longer! Don't worry! He can't hold his mud for long. He usually gets so excited he blows his wad in a tantrum of expletives, proclaiming himself as King of the Trolls!
> 
> It's gettin' old actually! :dunno:


Befroe I retort with some angry response can you explain to me who the hell DC is?


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> No! You haven't. CALL THE FUCKING PLACE *YOURSELF* AND SEE IF IT'S IN STOCK YOU RETARD! You haven't asked for ANY tuning advice! You've only been asking stupid, fucking inane questions.
> 
> You claim you've ridden your deck into the ground taking "core shots" n whatever. You've claimed to have "screwed your top sheet" on rails and chipped it! So Newb, you supposedly ride well enough to hit the park and rails, to shred and core shot the base of your deck on gnarly terrain,.. So much so you've needed multiple shop repairs.
> 
> ...


Okay,okay, I'm sorry about TT, he seems like a cool guy:thumbsup:, but all you do is accuse me of being DC! Who the hell is he?


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> are you partly retarded:dunno:
> 
> I never said DC was a douche bag.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm sorry about you, but can somebody explain to me who DC is?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

He was a member that was banned for being retarded and continued to start new names and trolls the community. A really sad person with nothing better to do but continue to be sad he's not welcome on the forum. 

This place had a ton of good beta on upping your shred factor, but as soon as it appears your asking silly questions before doing some internet research, you'll be harassed. Use Google then ask questions. Good luck.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> He was a member that was banned for being retarded and continued to start new names and trolls the community. A really sad person with nothing better to do but continue to be sad he's not welcome on the forum.
> 
> This place had a ton of good beta on upping your shred factor, but as soon as it appears your asking silly questions before doing some internet research, you'll be harassed. Use Google then ask questions. Good luck.


Thanks for the positivity.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, actually it didn’t begin with the DCsnow account, he trolled the forum before (NASA it was in May '13). There was his attempt to pretend to be a CEO of a company (Rossi), then the attempt to be a representative of another brand (venture) trying to get contact details, then several accounts on monthly basis with different colours (just "innocently" asking noobish questions and trying to stir things up, going to sexual assault threats) which blew up pretty fast. 
So yes, some here are not very welcoming to those new members who show too much similarities. Chomps is actually pretty good in sensing these new accounts. Don't remember him being wrong with one.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Well, actually it didn’t begin with the DCsnow account, he trolled the forum before (NASA it was in May '13). There was his attempt to pretend to be a CEO of a company (Rossi), then the attempt to be a representative of another brand (venture) trying to get contact details, then several accounts on monthly basis with different colours (just "innocently" asking noobish questions and trying to stir things up, going to sexual assault threats) which blew up pretty fast.
> So yes, some here are not very welcoming to those new members who show similarities. Chomps is actually pretty good in sensing these new accounts. Don't remember him being wrong with one.


Okay I respect him trying to protect the forum, but I am not DC, and i'm tired of being accused of being him.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> Okay I respect him trying to protect the forum, but I am not DC, and i'm tired of being accused of being him.


Trouble is that's exactly the kind of shit he'd say! You're best off just giving up on this thread, and going back to normal. People will tell by your posts if you're a troll or not. Telling us you're not a troll, doesn't make you not a troll!

I'm banging Mila Kunis!!! :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm banging Mila Kunis!!! :yahoo:


How's the little woman feel about that? (...if she's participating with? WAY TO GO POUT!!!!)


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Trouble is that's exactly the kind of shit he'd say! You're best off just giving up on this thread, and going back to normal. People will tell by your posts if you're a troll or not. Telling us you're not a troll, doesn't make you not a troll!
> 
> I'm banging Mila Kunis!!! :yahoo:


Okay, but can you show me some of DC's posts or one of his accounts just so I can see where I've gone wrong?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

agaysnowmo said:


> Okay, but can you show me some of DC's posts or one of his accounts just so I can see where I've gone wrong?


No, that's like going back to look at car wreck pictures. Just move on!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

agaysnowmo said:


> You think you're suddenly a genius because you think i'm some douchebag DC or whatever? Well stop wasting your time and find another poor beginner on this forum to shit on. This whole time I've been trying to find good advice on tuning and stuff and all I've received were accusations of pricks like you calling me DC (whoever the hell that is). There were only some nice people who actually provided good guidance. And just because you're cheap and collect boards doesn't mean you can crap on anybody else who does, hungry-hungry-hypocrite. Shut up timmyretard.


Be careful Buddy, DC or not?

You ride the same hills as me & I know everyone in the land.

You can say what you want, to all the other internet cowboys & it doesn't matter.

But you better watch what you say to me.

I can find you.

On here, I'm a sweet heart.:eusa_clap:

In the real world, not so much

Toodles


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm just imagining super ninjatard flinging classic decks like death stars. That'd be awesome.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Be careful Buddy, DC or not?
> 
> You ride the same hills as me & I know everyone in the land.
> 
> ...


Okay I'm sorry about you, I now bear the knowledge that you hook people up with good boards and provide cheap passes, And I'm sorry because I didn't know that before. I'm staying on this forum for advice and opinions from experienced riders and I would like to ask for no more but to be treated as a noob on this forum and not DC a troll. Thanks


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

for the love of god the more we talk about it, the more we feed the troll... just stop


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Be careful Buddy, DC or not?
> 
> You ride the same hills as me & I know everyone in the land.
> 
> ...


Lol love your work TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm just imagining super ninjatard flinging classic decks like death stars. That'd be awesome.


Bwa ha ha, fuckin' hilarious.
Man did that ever make me laugh.

Super ninjatard has a nice ring to it.:laugh:


TT

I bet 90%of you guys would go see a movie called..

Super Ninjatard


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Bottom line. I tried to read the first page of this thread... But I'm to drunk so I'm subscribing till the morning.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome to the club noob


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm pretty I still own the same 2 p-tex candles that came with the tune kit I bought like 8 years ago when I first got into riding. Though usually I don't give a fuck about core shots since more often then not it'll break before it really matters.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Does DC sell P-Tex????? 

If so, I'll take 20,000 in each colour!!!!!


----------

